# Solid ginger cat



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

do you get them? without the tabby markings?

My house mate just got a little ginger kitten I love tabby cats but was curious to know if you ever got a solid red/ginger cat?


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

we have a ginger male with faint stripes on his legs and a few on his tail,found out it is called a ticked tabby,but not sure if thats the right name for the colour,he looks great now he is older jeanette


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes you get solid ginger cats - they are called Reds - they have faint ginger stripes as babies ( same as blues and blacks do ) but on the better quality ones they fade as they age and hopefully you`ll just be left with tail rings.

tabbies come in ticked ( like an abby or somali ) striped/mackeral, spotted or classic.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a sorrel (red) abyssinian

This isn't her (she doesn't sit still for photos lol) but it looks just like her...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes you can get solid ginger cats. Genetically all cats are tabby, but whereas cats of other colours don't display these tabby markings red cats always will.

ETA: Something happened and I somehow posted before I'd finished. The agouti jean is what causes the tabby patterning and in non-agout cats the red overrides the solid gene so there will always be some tabby marking.

By the way that isn't a red Abyssinian - that's a sorrel and sorrel isn't red. It's known as a red in America because they don't breed red series Abys over there, but the gene that gives the sorrel (or fawn which is the dilute version of the colour) is actually the cinnamon gene and so sorrel Abys (and Somalis) are not to be confused with reds and creams over here.

In some non-red cats you can still see what we cat people call "ghost tabby markings" too. Cats like the Aby above (which is a ticked tabby cat) will often have tabby barring on their legs and tails and an occasional necklace - all of which is highly undesirable in a show cat.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> I have a sorrel (red) abyssinian
> 
> This isn't her (she doesn't sit still for photos lol) but it looks just like her...
> 
> image


that is a gorgeous cat

Its not a solid colour you see often just wondered if you got them.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

in british shorthairs cream self is one of the most popular colours


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Weve had some gorgeous solid red|(with no patterning) mogs through the sanctuary:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't have an example of a 'red' aby, but here is one of my sorrel Somalis beside a red somali - even making allowances for one being taken outside in natural light and one with a flash (which bounces colour and makes it more intense) you can see the clear different in the shades.



















And to confuse you we also have chocolate, all of which kinda look like ginger cats, but aren't.


----------

